# Baby twin, how does it work?



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

I just bought the Gaggia Baby Twin and as people say it's just like having a real baby in the house! I have made some good cups of coffee but I don't find the instructions very helpful in understanding the machine, I bought the twin as I read that it has two boilers to avoid the conflict between pressing and frothing but it does not seem to work in parallel very well, it doesn't steam well until the pressing has finished. I also get an occasional error when most lights flash but this isn't mentioned in the manual. Can anyone explain to me how the thing works to enable me to get the best out of it?

Barry


----------



## meatman (Aug 7, 2009)

hi,the steam on these machines, although twin boiler is very poor, firstly when the machine is up to temp the following procedure should be followed. Before making coffee oden steam knob and release the pressure until all lights flash, no pulsing will happen, make your coffee then open steam to froth milk, a small amount of water will come out before steam steam is produced. the pump will now pulse, hope this helps. regards


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Barry

Like you, I have found that the process needs to be split, extraction - then steaming, as the pressure is just not there to do this simultaneously (sadly)

Where are you based Barry?


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, I notice from other reading that the machine is not in fact twin boiler but single boiler with addition of thermal block so I understand that one can only do one job at a time. Still not quite sure what all lights flashing signifies. I'm getting better at it day by day.

Location East Yorkshire.

Barry


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, barry, i am based in west yorkshire, the baby twin does have two boilers, the process described by meatman is basically priming the steam boiler ready for use. the single boiler model is the baby class d. regards


----------

